# Madrid, España



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Madrid.
El fin d semana pasado estuve en Espanha (disculpen pero hasta ahora no se como hacer para escribir la "enhe" en esta laptop ni tampoco las tildes), pero bueno, soportando temperaturas de 3 - 8 C camine por sus bonitas calles y me subi al Madrid vision, q es la version espanhola del Lima Bus, para traerles estas fotos.

Empiezo por el Aeropuerto de Barajas.
Un aeropuerto muy moderno d arquitectura unica q me gusto mucho.

































Una vista a Centro Financiero. Estos son los unicos rascacielos de Madrid. 









Ahora Atocha, la principal estacion d transporte publico d madrid y no se si tambien d toda espanha pero aca llegan los subterraneos q recorren toda la ciudad (hay 2 empresas q dan este servicio) y los trenes provenientes de todo el pais, los cuales se conectan al resto d Europa.
Tambien es conocida por el atentado del 11-M donde s colocaron maletas bomba en el interior de uno d los trenes matando a decenas d personas (algo d 200).
















En el interior hay un Jardin Tropical donde crcen palmeras mismo Caribe a pesar d q afuera corren rafagas de viento helado q me hacian recordar cuando trabajaba sobre los 4400 msnm.

Otro sitio q me gusto y mucho, lo mejor d Madrid a mi criterio, fue el Museo Nacional del Prado en cuyo interior veran las mayoria d pinturas q vieron en sus libros de Historia Universal.
Velasquez y las Meninas, Adan, Eva (estaba en restauracion) de Durero, El jardin de las Delicias d El Bosco, Goya, Rafael ... infinidad d artistas y sus obras, esculturas romanas. Realmente es un lujo ese museo.









La Real Academia Espa*NH*ola, un pecado escribirlo asi.









La famosa Plaza de Cibeles a la cual se tiene q ver con el zoom d tu camara porque esta en medio d un cruce d avenidas.




























La fuente de Neptuno, a la cual no se puede acceder porque esta en medio d una avenida, pero ambas son muy bonitas.










El Ayuntamiento o Palacio d Comunicaciones, en restauracion.
En el Centro hay varios edificios q estan en remodelacion.



















La Puerta de Alcala.









Edificios en el centro y detalles d estos.

































Mas fotos manhana


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

yço me abjo en atocah yo me qeudo en madrid, que paja las fotos, ya has probado con el alt+164 para esa "ñ"


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Q bueno q t hayan gustado las fotos.
Ehh ya tengo la Ñ. No se porque mi laptop no interpreta el código ascii.


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

Excelente Madrid.


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

el aerpuerto es de 1era!!!!..la ciudad encantadora


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Excelentes las fotos, los detalles y todo.

Muy buenas !


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

alvarobendezu said:


> Una vista a Centro Financiero. Estos son los unicos rascacielos de Madrid.


Eso cuatros rascacielos forman parte de Madrid Arena, hay otros edificios en Azca.


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

que chevere!


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Que bonita ciudad!


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que suertudo!

Me encantaron las fotos.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Los monumentos de Madrid, como Cibeles y la Puerta de Alcalá, me fascinan demasiado. Se respira buen gusto (por Dios, justo mañana saldré a exponer y reponder preguntas acerca de Madrid en mi examen oral de inglés).

Y ese aeropuerto; me parece extraño por dentro, pero de hecho, muy modenro.


----------



## protector88 (Dec 16, 2008)

Concuerdo contigo Limeñito, realmente se respira el buen gusto


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Madrid es una linda ciudad, me encanta su arquitectura. Cuando estuve ahí (hace unos 4-5 años) llegué en pleno verano, creo que prefiero estar bien arropada y en invierno que en medio del calor, era horrible. En fin, tomé un autobús turístico que nos llevó por varios lugares de la ciudad durante toda una mañana, todo muy bonito. 

Lo que me pesa es que por falta de tiempo no pude dar un paseo por el Parque del Retiro, qué pena...pero al menos pude darle el gusto de su vida a mi mami de ver una antología de la zarzuela en los Jardines de Sabatini (los jardines del Palacio Real en Madrid).

Jajajaja, los miembros de la RAE te van a prohibir el uso del "espanhol" por haberlo escrito así. :lol:

PD: Álvaro, aquí están los códigos para los acentos del español, sólo presionas ALT más las combinaciones numéricas. También podrías cambiarle el "idioma" a tu teclado, entonces tendrías que memorizar el nuevo formato. ¡Suerte! 

á 160 ¿ 168
é 130 ¡ 173
í 161 ª 166
ó 162 º 167
ú 163 Ñ 164
É 144 ñ 165


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Hermosa la capital chapetona ... una de las tantas ciudades monumento de Europa :banana:


----------



## italianox (Oct 27, 2007)

Siempre linda la ciudad de Madrid los edificios q enfocaste no son los unicos pero si el complejo de rascacielos mas nuevo de madrid me parece. si no puede escribir la ñ entoces escribe espanya(catalan) me parece q asi se entiende.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

que tal madrid


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Gracias por las fotos muy bonitas, le tengo un cariño especial a Madrid, fueron casi tres años que viví en la Ciudad del Oso y el Madroño.


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Bueno llego d la chamba y les muestro una parte mas de Madrid.
Gx por el dato de las tildes y la ñ, pero el código ASCII no lo interpreta aun mi laptop. Aunque ya solucioné el problema como pueden ver.

En el Centro hay varias construcciones muy bonitas y como les comenté varias están restaurándose.

El edificio Metropolis



















Calles del Centro




























Un edificio con zoom sobre los detalles en el techo



















La Plaza Mayor


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

Me encanta la estación de Atocha.


----------



## Elantra007 (Jun 3, 2008)

Lindo Madrid, una ciudad encantadora, ahora ya no vives en Ica?


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Bueno vivo en Lima hace 9 años pero viajo constantemente a Ica, una vez cada 1-2 meses.
Lo d Madrid fue solo un paseo la semana pasada.


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

alvarobendezu said:


> Madrid.


Es la Gran Via o me equivoco es que se me hace muy parecida esa calle. 

Madrid es increible la verdad es la ciudad que mas me gusto de Europa sin duda alguna. Bueno espero mas fotos..


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Bueno en primer plano aparece la calle Alcalá donde esta la Fuente de Cibeles . La calle q esta a la derecha del edificio Metrópolis es La Gran Vía.


----------



## 63784 (Jul 1, 2006)

Por cierto, para aquellos que no lo sepan, el Street View de Google ya funciona en Madrid. El enlace para ver el mismo sitio (más o menos) que se puede ver en la foto anterior es este:

http://maps.google.es/maps?f=q&sour...IFFOCc6qX4GVmmg&cbp=12,261.0521534058456,,0,5

Saludos.


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

Gracias por las fotos Alvaro


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Muy lindas las fotos. Dicen que Madrid es una de las ciudades más lindas del mundo (según decía mi papá). Mi hermano estuvo hace un par de años en pleno verano y casi se derrite, terrible el calor. Dicen que hay un dicho muy madrileño: Madrid 3 meses de invierno y 9 meses de infierno (por las altas temperaturas que registra en verano). De todas maneras es lindo caminar entre sus calllecitas antiguas...*


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

hermosa la madre patria


----------



## gorcha2 (Aug 31, 2008)

yo vivo en madrid, es una ciudad q si realmente esta muy bienen gral, pero su centro monumental es relativamente chico, todo esta concentrado a los dos lados de la gran via, la zona de pta del sol plaza de oriente, el madrid de los austrias q se llama, el barrio de chueca alonso martinez y luego desemboca a la castellana o paseo del prado hacia un lado llega hasta la plaza colon y hacia el otro llega a la zona de atocha y ahi acabo su zona monumental,en cambio ciudades como parís, roma o londres tienen zonas monumentales mucho mas extensas q madrid.

En breve se inagurara la obras de la estacion de tren en la puerta del sol en pleno centro de madrid, llevan como 3 año so mas haciendolo, se podra conectar con tren a las periferias desde el centro, x los avances q vi en un periodico sera increible esa estacion


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

gorcha2 said:


> yo vivo en madrid, es una ciudad q si realmente esta muy bienen gral, pero su centro monumental es relativamente chico, todo esta concentrado a los dos lados de la gran via, la zona de pta del sol plaza de oriente, el madrid de los austrias q se llama, el barrio de chueca alonso martinez y luego desemboca a la castellana o paseo del prado hacia un lado llega hasta la plaza colon y hacia el otro llega a la zona de atocha y ahi acabo su zona monumental,en cambio ciudades como parís, roma o londres tienen zonas monumentales mucho mas extensas q madrid.
> 
> En breve se inagurara la obras de la estacion de tren en la puerta del sol en pleno centro de madrid, llevan como 3 año so mas haciendolo, se podra conectar con tren a las periferias desde el centro, x los avances q vi en un periodico sera increible esa estacion


Sí, ví los avances d esta estación.
Realmente quedé impresionado del sist. de transporte público d Madrid, aparte d la ciudad, claro esta.


----------

